# Using Florish excel is deadly for Shrimps ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi 
I've got some algae in my tank and people recomended me to use Florish Excel to battle it and increase plant grows but I also some people say that excel is deadly for shrims. I have 10gl tank with only low light plants in it (Java fernd and windelove) and about 10 shrims, 7 Cherry and 3 amanos. Pluss 10 fish or so. And also running AC20 filter with carbon in it. So I'm wondering if it's save to use Excel and I guess I need to remove carbon from my filter ?

Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

To be honest, I don't think using Excel is a 'cure-all' for algae issues. What type of lights are you using? What's your photoperiod? Is there indirect contact with sunlight? The plants you have are pretty low light requirement plants and should do fine on it's own. Could be excess waste that is attributing to the algae growth.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> To be honest, I don't think using Excel is a 'cure-all' for algae issues. What type of lights are you using? What's your photoperiod? Is there indirect contact with sunlight? The plants you have are pretty low light requirement plants and should do fine on it's own. Could be excess waste that is attributing to the algae growth.


No I'm trying to use excel in addition of prevention I alredy took. My photo period now is 6hrs (decressed from 7hrs) I may get indirect contact witth sunlight sometimes durring the day specialy at sundown as fish tank is on the corner but TV and TV stend shadows it. I also decreased feeding dosage and time to avoid oferfeeding (I don'y think I overfed them, but just in case) And addeg algae fighters like amano shrimps and otto cats.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Try zebra nerite snails instead. They're algae "hoovers" and may lay eggs but they won't hatch.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Excel is not a cure-all for algae, it will only affect certain types of algae.

Excel, in the correct dosage, is not toxic to shrimp. If you overdose it, however, it will become toxic to both shrimp and fish.

As for the carbon, there is no need for you to run it normally; it will be exhausted very quickly anyway.


----------

